# Peeing in the rain



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Kobi does this EVERY time it rains. Normally he won't step off the porch, if I drag him into the rain he will whimper. The fun part comes when he goes inside though (this is the part I wanted to get on camera, finally)

https://picasaweb.google.com/TrumpDaBeast/Kobi02#5600387306513969218

Such a ridiculous puppy.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

So funny! Jasper is the same about the rain. He gets really excited about getting to go outside, even if he was just out five minutes before--he seems to forget it's raining out. Then we open the outer door and he just stares out into the rain. I'll walk out onto the porch, he'll look at me like I'm the worst person ever, give a HUGE sigh, and then slowly shamble out onto the grass. Then it takes some more coaxing to convince him it's potty time--mind you, this happens even after we first wake up, when his bladder is really full! Some more heavy sighing, then run run run back inside. He also dries himself off like Kobi, although not to that extent!


----------



## NZ_V (Jun 4, 2009)

haha, very funny. Wow V's are hilarious. Rossi does the same thing with rain...all excited to go outside and then realizes it's raining and I have to practically push him out the door ;D 

I must say that he is much more keen since I brought him a nice new jacket to wear


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Hysterical! You can see the intelligence in his face, he doesn't need to talk he can communicate with his eyes! Our dog is exactly the same, she will stand on the step sniff the air and if its raining I get the "and if you think I'm going out in that you are crazy" look. These dogs really hate rain, mine hates the cold as well. Great video!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awww... Kobi is such a handsome boy! Can't blame him for not wanting to get soaked. Willie is the same about rain. It's raining here this morning and he just went out, made a quick turn, and came right back in. On the other hand, if he's hot on the trail of a chipmunk, the rain will not deter him one little bit.


----------



## bjm442 (Feb 6, 2013)

I know this is old.... But today is Charlie first rain and he is doing the same thing!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We all do, when we have to...


----------

